# Liberty Cafe' in Milton has great reopening!



## Blackwater Bones (May 19, 2008)

Kim Cato of Milton has reopened the Liberty in Milton and the food is fantastic. She locves groups and welcomes all. Her new hours are from 8 to 8, serving breakfast, lunch and dinner. You can reach the Liberty by boat, just tie up at the Milton Boardwalk and walk west to the first street, Willing Street that runs along the River.

PROGRESS: The Blackwater Grill will be opening in the near future on Elmira street and for some great grouper the Main street Cafe' is just two streets over across from the old post office on Caroline Street (Hwy 90). Some great stuff is happening in Milton.

AFFORDABLE: Milton is like another planet (yea, I know). Lunch (homestyle) is still under $5.00, people still say excuse me and waterfront property still sells for under 100K (with city sewer). They has a real Pyrate Crew (Not Krewe - and they don't do Madi Gras). A play costs $12.00 and an evening talking to Bones is free.

For a different experience from canoeing to skiing to flounder giging and crab scooping, shoose Milton for your getaway.

Captain Blackwater Bones

Blackwater Pyrate Crew


----------

